# Aqueon® Aquarium Water Changer Striped



## tibbi64 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aqueon® Aquarium Water Changer striped. Anyone know of a good water changer? Like one that does not break, stripe, or spray water everywhere. The last one I had was light blue don't know the name brand. It strayed water everywhere and rusted. Went through two the faucet parts. Now I have the Aqueon from petsmart and the connectors are striped. It will be the second faucet part. Really making me mad.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

The actual water changer connection piece is stripped (part that the hose would come out of), or is it the piece you use to mate it to the faucet? I have a white plastic piece that converts my faucet to the right threads (can't remember if that came with the kit or not) and then the grey piece mates to it. Mine has worked flawlessly and just don't see how I could possibly strip mine. Stripping occurs when you force it on and going metal to plastic can be very easy to do, but if you do it easy and mate it perfectly there should be no problem. I've been using mine now for about 8 months or so.


----------

